# Lake Fenton Outing #4



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Old thread was getting hard to follow.. So ill just start a new one..

Seems we have a lot of interest this year. I think i will keep it on Lake Fenton to keep up with the tradition of things.

Heres the info: I think i will have it on the second weekend in February. As far as the tournament goes. It will be $5 entry as usual, most panfish wins half, biggest panfish wins the other half. All panfish must be 6" or bigger. Now as for times, i want to know what you all want to do. My dad caught a few crappie at night the other day.. So i was wondering if we want it in the morning til' mid day.. Or have it later on and go into the night a little bit? Its your choice, ill go by popular vote.. Also, we can always try to take a break from things and have lunch if everyone is in the same area. I can always take money and get a bunch of $5 pizza's and bring them out to where everyone might be.

If your still interested please post.. Im going to make a guest list. Ill need everyones name so i can send the mass PM as usual. Ill send the message 1 week before the outing and it will have ALL of the information needed just in case you may have missed something.

If you have any questions, just ask..

Shane


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Count Me in Shane ! C-man


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Me + 1, I tried to make it last year but the whole wife had a week off and wanted to go somewhere warm thing got in the way. This year she is off the 27th for a week. Yay me!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll try to make it. I vote for morning (Break of day) till mid day then give out the prizes + have lunch.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Count me in. And just a thought. while an event going into the evening might be fun, it could be problematic for someone who has never been on that lake to fish/navigate in the dark. just my $.02


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> Me + 1, I tried to make it last year but the whole wife had a week off and wanted to go somewhere warm thing got in the way. This year she is off the 27th for a week. Yay me!


 You may want to edit that!:yikes: I vote for the am also. I don't know if break of day will work for everyone. I'm ok with it but I think alot of guys will be late or not come due to an extra early start. Sign up starting at 7:30 fishing at 8:00, lunch 1200pm-100PM, check in at 300PM? I know some of us stayed until after dark last year talking. Thats my suggestion.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I will be there. I prefer to fish early. Not interested in pizza.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I like the idea of early going into mid-day. Most people stay til dark. Still waiting to see what the rest say as well..

~Guest List~
chamookman
Lordofallthatswims +1
slowpoke
chuckwagon157
averageguy
ibthetrout


Shane


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in, And up for whatever. As long as its not Valentines day, don't think the wifey would go for that. Probably me plus 1. Gotta defend my title. I would say morning would probably mean a better showing. See you boys then.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

outdoor junkie said:


> I'm in, And up for whatever. As long as its not Valentines day, don't think the wifey would go for that. Probably me plus 1. Gotta defend my title. I would say morning would probably mean a better showing. See you boys then.


Hope you saved that money.. Your buying everyone lunch :lol:

Shoot.. Forgot about Valentines day.. I guess i can have it on Sunday the 15th??

Shane


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

How about any Saturday? Sunday means stopping the party to go home and be a responsible adult so I can work monday. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

count me shane plus 1 i would like a sat also maybe sat before or after the 14th (but sunday AM will work also).i also have a new shanty so if its windy no one will be entertained by my kite flying tricks with the eastman ice cube parachute :yikes: -bob


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I guess we could do it the first weekend in Feb... Still trying to decide.

Shane


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I know several people who would like to go as well as myself. Someone mentioned 8am-3pm or so...sounds good to me and Saturday would be best for us.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Where is everyone? Im a little disappointed with the interest thus far! 

Shane


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Only problem is I have class in Lansing starting at 1pm on Saturdays, so could only stay till 11:30, but I would still like to show up to meet folks and maybe catch a fish or two. Please be sure to post directions simple enough for the navigationally impaired.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

DaveW731 said:


> Only problem is I have class in Lansing starting at 1pm on Saturdays, so could only stay till 11:30, but I would still like to show up to meet folks and maybe catch a fish or two. Please be sure to post directions simple enough for the navigationally impaired.


Its real easy to get to. Havent heard of anyone having problems yet!

Shane


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, I tried to make it last year but had to work. I am definitely in this year if it is on any Saturday. I grew up in Fenton and every time I end up back in town I get drunk and can't make it home. I still have friends in the area so finding somewhere to crash is never an option. I may also bring one or two people along.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in and as far as I know Ibethetrout and Fractureman are planning on being there as well. Maybe everyone is waiting for a definite date to know if they can make it or not. I think there is a tournament on Lake Chemung the first weekend of Feb. which doesn't matter to me but some may plan to go. I guess based on the info you have name the date and see who commits. If the numbers are too low lets all just go fishing there together and have fun!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> Well there definitely wont be a lack of ice out there. Everyone who has a quad or snowmobile will be advised to bring it! Try some new areas of the lake.
> 
> Shane


I'm gonna stud the tires on my Fatboy. Maybe all the rumbling will attract that one fish I need to win.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Bump for Shane. Last years turn out was pretty good. I hope to see some of you regulars again this year!


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have seen by everyone's locations in various posts that way more members live in or around the area. Time to come out of the woodwork folks, as a plus if you come out I will most likely fall several times due to my extreme lack of coordination and people seem to like to watch people fall. Really just typing as I don't want to just be a bumper. Also, I just ordered some ficious jigs, so from what I hear that means I am going to catch more then one fish; which means that I should win the competition.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I should be out there this year and I will bring my son and possible one other ,,, did i hear of possible transportion to other parts of the lake????? that would be nice, i will try and bring mine own but not sure yet... I think it will take 2 fish to win this yr :lol::lol:


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I admire your positive attitude, but catching two fish may be an unrealistic goal. This is a one day only tournament on Lake Fenton!:lol:


----------



## 1fishandIllbhappy (Jan 25, 2009)

count me in! would be great if on first weekend of feb would save alot of baby mama drama this will be my first time for the event and fishing on that lake prolbaly me and 1 or 2 more look forward to meeting all the new people


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

deputy865 said:


> *Feb. 21st*
> 
> 
> That is the date! Im thinking 9am everyone gets there.. From there i would like to get everyone together, speak, answer any questions and then release you all by 9:30am. Then have you all back at 2:30-3pm to talk some more and hand out the winnings. Meeting place is as always the starting place. Then from there on out you may stay and fish or head home. Ill probably find some one to fish with after the tournament is done.
> ...


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Check out this article about a tourny on Lake Fenton. Read the last paragraph where they say:

"If your looking for something to do the third weekend in February, Dave and his group will be putting on another ice tournament at the same location and prizes will be determined upon the number of fisherman entered. "

I don't think this is our tournament, but wonder if we will have some company this year?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

ibthetrout said:


> Check out this article about a tourny on Lake Fenton. Read the last paragraph where they say:
> 
> "If your looking for something to do the third weekend in February, Dave and his group will be putting on another ice tournament at the same location and prizes will be determined upon the number of fisherman entered. "
> 
> I don't think this is our tournament, but wonder if we will have some company this year?


I heard about that too. Guess our one fish will have to be bigger than theirs, to show em whos boss.:lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

What the hell.. Who is this guy? Where is this article located at? Maybe i can get with the guy and combine outings or something.. 

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

outdoor junkie said:


> I heard about that too. Guess our one fish will have to be bigger than theirs, to show em whos boss.:lol:


We'll all be counting on you this year since you showed us all up last year with that MONSTER $120 gill!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

deputy865 said:


> What the hell.. Who is this guy? Where is this article located at? Maybe i can get with the guy and combine outings or something..
> 
> Shane


Here is the link to the full article:

http://michiganhuntingtoday.com/hooksandbullets/index.php/2009/01/25/local-ice-fishing-tournament/


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> Here is the link to the full article:
> 
> http://michiganhuntingtoday.com/hooksandbullets/index.php/2009/01/25/local-ice-fishing-tournament/


I read it, but i want to get ahold of the guy some how.. Maybe combine tournys or something...

Shane


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's from the ice shanty.com web site

Public land and waters are for everyone to use

kinda sucks, but what can ya do


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was thinking? Should i make a last minute lake change? There is a lake that is close by. Well two. One where i KNOW people will catch fish, but not all of them are monsters. Plus im pretty sure we will have the lake to ourselves.

need opinions fast!

Shane


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am fine with whatever lake we do around town, as I know where they all are. What other lakes do you have in mind?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was thinking Lake Ponemah or one of the Lakes in the 7 Lakes Stat Rec. area. I wont name which one just yet.

Shane


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

ice shanty is doing thiers on valentines day on ponemah


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

If anything I would say one of the 7, I would think a smaller lake would be easier to cover and still be near enough to BS when people felt like it.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Exactly.. Id like to talk to everyone atleast.. 

I STARTED A NEW THREAD. CHECK IT OUT!!!!!


Shane


----------

